# Brigadier slide onto a 92a1 / m9a1



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

Will a brigadier slide be compatible with a 92a1 and m9a1? I am purchasing one of these guns, which one depends on which works with my slide.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The brigadier slide is commonly found on the 92 series and comes standard on some models (like my 92G). It is simply a heavier slide (approx 1oz) to help with recoil and quick repeat shots. It also has a removable front sight.

Not sure if it will work on the M9 series.


----------



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

It came on a 92 Border Marshal which highly resembles the m9 frame, and fires like a dream. I was told in the past that the only difference was the slope of the dustcover, but that the frames were identical in every other respect and all parts would be interchangeable (92 to m9, 9mm to 9mm, not 9mm to .40cal)

I just wanted some more opinions before I made a purchase I would regret.


----------



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

Just found out 92 slides in fact won't work on 92a1, and 92a1 slides won't work on anything else. Myth busted


----------

